# Couple of calls ready for adoption



## jbowers (Feb 11, 2019)

Been working on a few calls lately. Black line persimmon(wish I could find more if anyone has any i'd sure be interested), hedge deer grunt, burnt hedge and another black locust owl Hooters, and a purple heart

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ray D (Feb 11, 2019)

Good looking set of calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice work! @Mike1950 had some nice persimmon a while back

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Nice work! @Mike1950 had some nice persimmon a while back



Have plenty of persimmon- not very much black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello Josh,

That Black line persimmon sure is pretty and a beautiful job on all of them.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 11, 2019)

Route 66 (can be found on Facebook) just posted a bunch of black line persimmon last week. 
Nice looking calls ...is you signature done with a fine tip permanent marker?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 11, 2019)

some good lookin calls nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (Feb 12, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Route 66 (can be found on Facebook) just posted a bunch of black line persimmon last week.
> Nice looking calls ...is you signature done with a fine tip permanent marker?


Thanks!Yes but I'm going to try and find something else to sign with


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 13, 2019)

Good lookn calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

